# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan > Perkenalan >  Salam Kenal Lagi

## indrabudiman

Selamat Malam Para Senior dan teman teman pencinta Koi. Salam Kenal Dari Saya. Sebelumnya Saya pernah Punya id di Kois tapi berhubung sudah lama tidak aktif dan lupa id nya oleh karena itu saya mendaftar ulang.  

Regards
Indra

----------


## LDJ

selamat bergabung kembali om Indra Budiman

----------


## indrabudiman

Makaseeh om LDJ

----------


## 3ud1

salam kenal juga para koi-s new

----------


## LDJ

> salam kenal juga para koi-s new


salam kenal om Budi, wah keren dari Pare-Pare

----------


## 3ud1

ia om salam kenal balik.. pare-pare belum keren om tidak ada komunitas koinya 
 ::   ::

----------

